# overclocking XPS 710



## thepandaman112 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a dell XPS 710 with a Nvidia 590 Sli motherboard, 8800 GTX 768mb video card, core 2 e6600, 2gb ram and Windows vista 2.40GHz 

I have never overclocked before. I went into the bios and I can't find the Multiplier or the FSB I know how to overclock if someone can help me find the way to get the Multiplier and FSB.

I want to go from 2.40GHz to like 2.90GHZ or 3.00GHz


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's locked down so you can't OC it.


----------



## ChronicNL (Apr 22, 2008)

well there is software to do so for example setfsb, however there is more risk to it with software and setfsb is quite a hard program to use.


----------



## thepandaman112 (Aug 18, 2009)

what about is i get a new motherborad will that work?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you're gonna go that far you might as well sell it and build your own.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Dell systems are not standard motherboards so any board that will fit in the case will be a Dell board with the same Bios limitations.


----------

